# wedding celebrant



## MissNico (May 25, 2012)

Hi, my sister lives in Hong Kong with her future husband and they are coming to Greece to get married in a month. They are having a civil wedding but also a symbolic ceremony on the beach. She had organised for a wedding celebrant to conduct the ceremony but Greece being Greece, she asked for much more money than they had originally agreed on (with only a month left before the wedding!) and so my sister is obviously not going to use her services now.

I was wondering if anyone knows of someone that performs symbolic ceremonies? It will take place in Mykonos and she is of course to pay that person a logical amount for their services.

Thanks.


----------



## debbapeppa (May 30, 2012)

MissNico said:


> Hi, my sister lives in Hong Kong with her future husband and they are coming to Greece to get married in a month. They are having a civil wedding but also a symbolic ceremony on the beach. She had organised for a wedding celebrant to conduct the ceremony but Greece being Greece, she asked for much more money than they had originally agreed on (with only a month left before the wedding!) and so my sister is obviously not going to use her services now.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone knows of someone that performs symbolic ceremonies? It will take place in Mykonos and she is of course to pay that person a logical amount for their services.
> 
> Thanks.


Hi MissNico!

Did your sister have any luck with finding a celebrant? I'm also getting married in Mykonos next month  How much was she charging? We had one for EUR600 which we thought was quite steep, but then found another for 200eur but is not a professional, so we are deciding which one to go for! Last minute! 

Cheers


----------



## Rhodes Celebrant (Oct 15, 2011)

*Wedding celebrant*

Hi there

I'm probably far too late in replying to these posts but I am an independent wedding and family celebrant located in Rhodes.

If you would like any help please contact me via private message.


----------



## Ad Rem (Apr 12, 2013)

Rhodes Celebrant said:


> Hi there
> 
> I'm probably far too late in replying to these posts but I am an independent wedding and family celebrant located in Rhodes.
> 
> If you would like any help please contact me via private message.



U r not late for the future brides !


----------

